Ask HN: What has prevented you from creating a bucket list? - scottndecker
======
LinuxBender
For starters, I plan to reverse all of my defects. I am using resveratrol,
sulforaphane,, vitamins, amino acids, starting sublingual NMN and will be
experimenting with more advanced techniques with time. I am researching gene
therapy.

Besides, other folks can complete the things on my bucket list for me.

------
neuroticfish
Crippling debt

